# Seafile gui issue



## cyrille (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi
I’ve got installed a seafile server on my vps (debian 9 / yunohost server / yunohost appl. seafile)
This server is update and works fine with Linux clients under Debian.
But I’ve got a problem with my FreeBSD client
I’ ve installed it with pkg

```
seafile-gui-7.0.7
Name : seafile-gui
Version : 7.0.7
Installed on : Fri Apr 24 21:53:53 2020 CEST
Origin : net-mgmt/seafile-gui
Architecture : FreeBSD:12:amd64
Prefix : /usr/local
Categories : devel net-mgmt
Licenses : APACHE20
Maintainer :
WWW :
Comment : Open Source Cloud Storage (Client)
Options :
DEBUG : off
NLS : on
Shared Libs required:
libglib-2.0.so.0
libQt5Gui.so.5
libgobject-2.0.so.0
libQt5Core.so.5
libseafile.so.0
libQt5DBus.so.5
libsqlite3.so.0
libQt5Widgets.so.5
libQt5Network.so.5
libsearpc.so.1
libintl.so.8
libevent-2.1.so.7
libgio-2.0.so.0
libjansson.so.4
Annotations :
FreeBSD_version: 1201000
repo_type : binary
repository : FreeBSD
Flat size : 3.36MiB
```

But works only one time; after the CPU increase and increase. Something tje upload works still 30% and failed.
Here the top

```
PID USERNAME THR PRI NICE SIZE RES STATE C TIME WCPU COMMAND
16388 ragnarok 14 20 0 95M 30M kqread 1 24:49 298.64% seaf-dae
1635 ragnarok 3 21 0 97M 56M select 0 3:46 2.39% Xorg
```

And a copy of seafile.log client

```
cat .ccnet/logs/seafile.log | tail -20
[04/25/20 11:13:30] http-tx-mgr.c(945): libcurl failed to PUT XXXXseafhttp/repo/c67ee548-06d9-4046-82c3-61fe91a263b6/block/9175d6b8f2d12d204fc9eb558a3ab77abfb43815: Stream error in the HTTP/2 framing layer.
[04/25/20 11:13:32] http-tx-mgr.c(945): libcurl failed to PUT XXXseafhttp/repo/c67ee548-06d9-4046-82c3-61fe91a263b6/block/a2eb87ce338abed1464788b57c848d480e260022: Stream error in the HTTP/2 framing layer.
[04/25/20 11:13:32] http-tx-mgr.c(1173): Transfer repo 'c67ee548': ('normal', 'data') --> ('error', 'finished')
[04/25/20 11:13:32] sync-mgr.c(621): Repo 'Seafile' sync state transition from uploading to 'error': 'Network error'.
[04/25/20 11:13:33] sync-mgr.c(582): Repo 'Seafile' sync state transition from 'synchronized' to 'uploading'.
[04/25/20 11:13:33] http-tx-mgr.c(1173): Transfer repo 'c67ee548': ('normal', 'init') --> ('normal', 'check')
[04/25/20 11:13:33] http-tx-mgr.c(1173): Transfer repo 'c67ee548': ('normal', 'check') --> ('normal', 'commit')
[04/25/20 11:13:33] http-tx-mgr.c(1173): Transfer repo 'c67ee548': ('normal', 'commit') --> ('normal', 'fs')
[04/25/20 11:13:33] http-tx-mgr.c(1173): Transfer repo 'c67ee548': ('normal', 'fs') --> ('normal', 'data')
[04/25/20 11:14:39] http-tx-mgr.c(945): libcurl failed to PUT XXXXX/repo/c67ee548-06d9-4046-82c3-61fe91a263b6/block/9175d6b8f2d12d204fc9eb558a3ab77abfb43815: Stream error in the HTTP/2 framing layer.
[04/25/20 11:14:39] http-tx-mgr.c(945): libcurl failed to PUT XXXXX/c67ee548-06d9-4046-82c3-61fe91a263b6/block/43c76b863d97f343afe309a5419a2302f78a3646: Operation was aborted by an application callback.
[04/25/20 11:14:40] http-tx-mgr.c(945): libcurl failed to PUT XXXX/repo/c67ee548-06d9-4046-82c3-61fe91a263b6/block/5faa66f6bf8ee3f5e33e691a5651cca676dad66a: Stream error in the HTTP/2 framing layer.
[04/25/20 11:14:43] http-tx-mgr.c(945): libcurl failed to PUTXXX/repo/c67ee548-06d9-4046-82c3-61fe91a263b6/block/a2eb87ce338abed1464788b57c848d480e260022: Stream error in the HTTP/2 framing layer.
[04/25/20 11:14:43] http-tx-mgr.c(1173): Transfer repo 'c67ee548': ('normal', 'data') --> ('error', 'finished')
[04/25/20 11:14:43] sync-mgr.c(621): Repo 'Seafile' sync state transition from uploading to 'error': 'Network error'.
[04/25/20 11:14:44] sync-mgr.c(582): Repo 'Seafile' sync state transition from 'synchronized' to 'uploading'.
[04/25/20 11:14:44] http-tx-mgr.c(1173): Transfer repo 'c67ee548': ('normal', 'init') --> ('normal', 'check')
[04/25/20 11:14:44] http-tx-mgr.c(1173): Transfer repo 'c67ee548': ('normal', 'check') --> ('normal', 'commit')
[04/25/20 11:14:44] http-tx-mgr.c(1173): Transfer repo 'c67ee548': ('normal', 'commit') --> ('normal', 'fs')
[04/25/20 11:14:44] http-tx-mgr.c(1173): Transfer repo 'c67ee548': ('normal', 'fs') --> ('normal', 'data')
```

And the log of the applet

```
[25.04.2020 11:01:32]id file not found, creating it
[25.04.2020 11:01:32]generated new device id 9e63fd18242356fdcfe89992edc32453d98df6e0
[25.04.2020 11:01:32]client id is 9e63fd18242356fdcfe89992edc32453d98df6e0
[25.04.2020 11:01:32]starting seaf-daemon: ("-c", "/home/ragnarok/.ccnet", "-d", "/home/ragnarok/Seafile/.seafile-data", "-w", "/home/ragnarok/Seafile")
[25.04.2020 11:01:32]daemon mgr: init => starting
[25.04.2020 11:01:32]seafile daemon is now running, checking if the service is ready
[25.04.2020 11:01:32]daemon mgr: starting => connecting
[25.04.2020 11:01:33][Rpc Client] connected to daemon
[25.04.2020 11:01:33]seaf daemon is ready
[25.04.2020 11:01:33]daemon mgr: connecting => connected
[25.04.2020 11:01:33][Rpc Client] connected to daemon
[25.04.2020 11:01:34]Starting the network status detector
[25.04.2020 11:01:34][AutoUpdateManager] cancel all download tasks
[25.04.2020 11:01:34][AutoUpdateManager] clean file caches db
[25.04.2020 11:01:34][AutoUpdateManager] clean file caches
[25.04.2020 11:01:34][AutoUpdateManager] removing cached files
[25.04.2020 11:01:34]starting applet rpc service
[25.04.2020 11:01:34]applet rpc service started
[25.04.2020 11:02:01]ServerStatusService: ignore request for host "XXXX"
[25.04.2020 11:02:01]ServerStatusService: ignore request for host "XXXXX"
[25.04.2020 11:02:01][Rpc Client] connected to daemon
[25.04.2020 11:02:02]libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
[25.04.2020 11:02:02]libpng warning: known incorrect sRGB profile
[25.04.2020 11:02:02]libpng warning: profile matches sRGB but writing iCCP instead
```

If anyone had an idea, I really need a BSD client
(I*'*ve replace he link to my domain names by XXXXX)


----------



## cyrille (May 4, 2020)

Up...
Nothing on the web. Nothing on the seafile forum neither the git
I've uninstalled the package, built from the /usr/ports but exactly the same problem.
I've got really no ideas...


----------



## D-FENS (May 4, 2020)

Have you tried www/nextcloud? It does file sync but it has many more features.


----------



## cyrille (May 4, 2020)

Thank you for the answer 
Yes I know nextcloud but I don't need all of its options and don't want to weigh down my VPS unnecessarily.
Seafile  has the options I need, I don't need more . Therefore I would prefer to keep seafile especially since it  runs well on debian stations


----------



## D-FENS (May 5, 2020)

cyrille said:


> Thank you for the answer
> Yes I know nextcloud but I don't need all of its options and don't want to weigh down my VPS unnecessarily.
> Seafile  has the options I need, I don't need more . Therefore I would prefer to keep seafile especially since it  runs well on debian stations


Fair enough. I just mentioned it because I have used its client on both GNU and FreeBSD and it works well. My server is located on a FreeBSD box.
I don't know how lean Seafile is. Nextcloud is a PHP app that works on Apache and does not necessarily need a DB server. I use it with SQlite along with 2-3 other people. The space consumed by Nextcloud is < 1GB for app and data (just FYI).


----------



## cyrille (May 5, 2020)

OK thx, I'll try it
I'll try it if I can't find a solution
But I would still like to understand why seafile-gui crashes under FreeBSD...


----------



## Jose (May 5, 2020)

Another forum member recommends Unison:








						suggested directory sync software
					

I could probably write my own, but it'd be quicker if there was something that already existed.  I have my my documents folder, which I had in Windows, long before I ever learned about FreeBSD. I keep all my work there, and as systems get upgraded, I move it between them and try to manually...




					forums.FreeBSD.org
				




I haven't used it yet, but plan to. The nox11 version has no dependencies.


----------



## D-FENS (May 6, 2020)

cyrille said:


> OK thx, I'll try it
> I'll try it if I can't find a solution
> But I would still like to understand why seafile-gui crashes under FreeBSD...


Why don't you grab a crash dump as described in the Handbook:https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/developers-handbook/debugging.html
and then post it as a bug in the seafile support system?


----------



## cyrille (May 6, 2020)

effectively
I'll follow your advice asap
thank you


----------

